# Japanese Butter



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing! 

The board with the lights... so pimp lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Ugh, watching the first two video led me to Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


>


I'll give it to the dude from :11-:18 seconds. The rest was hard to watch and reminded me of my childhood watching the winter Olympics. You can't unsee that shit.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


>


Soooooo..........nothing has changed at Breck.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

haha I've seen that ski ballet video before, but come on you can't compare that to the Japanese snowboarders. The ski shit looks gay as fuck


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Car Danchi! Now that's Japanese snowboarding.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

OU812 said:


> haha I've seen that ski ballet video before, but come on you can't compare that to the Japanese snowboarders. The ski shit looks gay as fuck


You gotta remember, 90% of this forum are 40+ oldschool snowboarders who only appreciate high speed 'hard charging' runs, powder videos and method airs.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> You gotta remember, 90% of this forum are 40+ oldschool snowboarders who only appreciate high speed 'hard charging' runs, powder videos and method airs.


Modify this phrase a little more and turn it into a sticker please.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> You gotta remember, 90% of this forum are 40+ oldschool snowboarders who only appreciate high speed 'hard charging' runs, powder videos and method airs.


As a man pushing 40 who appreciates hard charging runs, pow videos, and stylish methods....take my like, you bastard. haha

Seriously though, I get why some might hate on these Japanese edits but I think they're bad ass. I've been working on my ground game, so I have an appreciation for what they're doing.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> As a man pushing 40 who appreciates hard charging runs, pow videos, and stylish methods....take my like, you bastard. haha
> 
> Seriously though, I get why some might hate on these Japanese edits but I think they're bad ass. I've been working on my ground game, so I have an appreciation for what they're doing.


This. I thought that vid was pretty rad... a little over the top though.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I am approaching 40 myself and i think it looks sick as hell. Then again I often get told to grow up already, so yeah.

While doing these tricks doesnt have the physical danger of hitting 50+ft jumps or street rails etc, it has a big risk to your personal pride when you fall flat on your face on a bunny slope.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Made me dizzy. I'm only 34, and I enjoy watching surf videos.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I liked it ... it has me semi seriously thinking about how I could use lighting like that for day riding lmao! Light envy ....


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

its not like everyone on the mountain is spinning away like crazy......there are a fair few but I wouldn't say its any more or less than anywhere else


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've seen some pretty good japanese butter vids, this probably has to be the worst.

As far as I can tell these kids are just hucking as many spins as they can letting their lack of edges make up whatever happens on the landing.

On the contrary there can be some pretty stylish buttering done.

No butt hurt on my part, but at no point did style come thru. Theres so much room for it in the ground game tho, whats the point of doing it if it doesnt look cool? OP vid doesn't look cool mostly.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree about the ninja hucks, that was basically dance crew moves, but there were some intricate board control moments.

No edges explains a lot though. I would have face planted so hard..


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

There is nothing more i want than to learn how to butter like that...
I'm drooling while watching that


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I've seen some pretty good japanese butter vids, this probably has to be the worst.
> 
> As far as I can tell these kids are just hucking as many spins as they can letting their lack of edges make up whatever happens on the landing.
> 
> ...


You must have watched a different video: there was a lot of advanced edge control on display in that clip.


----------

